# are plants necessary for angel fish?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 110 gallon show tank and i would like to have 4 or 5 angels and mayby a school of tetras can i get away with fake plants and drift wood and still have healthy happu fish?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Yes, fish will do just fine with some hardscape and silk plants. That said, an in-law of mine more or less forced me to remove the plastic plants from my tank a bit more than 10 years ago and started me off with some live plants. A decade later and I'm still all for live plants over plastic ones. You can do live plants lots of ways that require work (high light, etc) or in ways that simply require a light prune every other month (much less light, different species).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Possible, but what a shame. Honestly, as long as you plan to do what you need to, to keep them healthy it is all up to you.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah it is possible, but live plants are so much more fun!


----------

